# History



## Merci (Mar 16, 2009)

I have A Mettlers outlaw Red Boy. Where diid this line Originate and when?


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

What is in the pedigree? That would let us know more so we could be of help. I've never heard of the name but there could be something in the pedigree that would be recognizable.


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

Medlins Outlaw is the correct name, Outlaw and redboy are two different dogs. Outlaw and Redboy share the same father, Teal's Jeff. Redboy is inbred Jeff, result from a father/ daughter breeding where Outlaw is Teal's Jeff bred to a linbred Cobly dog with an McCraw's Snowball out and a few others, McCraw's Snowball is the reason of the Adam's Zebo, another awesome dog. Far as Outlaw and Redboy. Redboy has been the most peddled blood in the world, hands down. This stuff is basically old Cobly mixed in with some other dogs, pretty much.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Here are the two Peds

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [1266] :: *MEDLIN'S OUTLAW**

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [60] :: BASS' TRAMP RED BOY (3XW)*


----------

